# Установка определенной версии приложения.

## f3ex

Сейчас смотрю в сторону генту по одной причине - нужно иметь возможность ставить отпределенные версии приложений.

Не подскажите как можно поставить, к примеру, ruby версии 1.8.6, когда текущая за 1.8.7 ?

----------

## Ivanich_

emerge =ruby-1.8.6

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *f3ex wrote:*   

> Сейчас смотрю в сторону генту по одной причине - нужно иметь возможность ставить отпределенные версии приложений.
> 
> Не подскажите как можно поставить, к примеру, ruby версии 1.8.6, когда текущая за 1.8.7 ?

 

# echo ">dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p287-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask - (выше этой версии использовать не будет, т.е. можешь воткнуть туды любую нужную тебе!) 

# emerge -av dev-lang/ruby

так думается правильнее будет...

----------

## luckyii

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # echo ">dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p287-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask - (выше этой версии использовать не будет, т.е. можешь воткнуть туды любую нужную тебе!) 
> 
> # emerge -av dev-lang/ruby
> ...

 

А почему не так:

emerge =ruby-1.8.6 

или правильнее

emerge "<=ruby-1.8.6 "

правда обновляться с миром будет

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *luckyii wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А почему не так:
> 
> emerge =ruby-1.8.6 
> ...

 

вот именно потому и не так! =)) а то при обновлении он ему снова воткнёт другую версию...

----------

## luckyii

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> вот именно потому и не так! =)) а то при обновлении он ему снова воткнёт другую версию...

 

В постановке задачи не сказано удержать.  :Smile: 

----------

